# Penn State Industries Temp 142CX Dust Collector



## woodbutcher

ND2Elk,
Very nice looking system.I've ordered things in the past from Penn State Ind with excellent service as well. Glad to hear that the muffler works so well. I've wondered about the effectiveness of one in the past. Sounds like it is a must if the dust collection unit is in the same space as the rest of the equipment. I hope that you get your equipment installed soon-so we can see some new projects. Thanks for taking the time to post the review.

Sincerely,
Ken McGinnis


----------



## BarryW

Great job on the ducting…beautiful actually…what a hog of a machine…but then one wants something that will suck everything out of the air. 1/2 micron…wow. Nice.


----------



## Woodchuck1957

I bought the same machine except it has a 1 micron bag ( Tempest 142 ). Everything went together pretty well and seems to be a pretty well built machine. It's definately not a one man prodject geting it up onto a wall, I had two guys lift it while I bolted it to the wall. I still need to hook the bag and the metal ducting up when the temperatures gets a little better out in the shop.


----------



## ND2ELK

To mount the cyclone without help took some advance planning. I put the cyclone together on my scaffolding after determining at what height the scaffolding needed to be at. When I tipped it up on its cone it was the same height as where the brackets and flange bolted together. I rolled the scaffolding over to the brackets on the wall, aligned the holes and bolted it together. There was no lifting it in place at all.


----------



## motthunter

I have the Grizzly since it came with more stuff and I am still doing the ducts. I think they both are great units. good luck with yours.. I also agree. A muffler is a must


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce

I have all my machinery on mobile bases. Is it still practical to have a fixed system? I wanted to be able to change my equipment occasionally for the best fit. How many machines will this system support? I have the basics; 17" band saw, 10" contractors' table saw, Powermatic 6" jointer, 13" planer, router table with PC 3.25 fixed router & a Delta floor drill press. I suppose I should consider a floor sweep as well?

Paul


----------



## Woodchuck1957

Paul, my shop is also our double stall detached garage. Most of my machinery is on mobile bases also, when I use the shop, the vehicles go out, and the equipment gets rolled out from against the wall. Before I bought this cyclone DC I had a mobile double bag 2 hp DC, but I never moved it around, it usually just sat in one place in the shop and would run the hose to the equipment. The reason I bought the cyclone was I wanted something that was easier to empty the dust from, I had one of those garbage can seperators for the old DC, but I rarely ever used it because it was just one more thing to setup at the begining of the day and it took up more shop space. With this cyclone I plan to pretty much do the same as far as hooking equipment up to it. The plan is to run the 6" intake ducting down to the floor and end it with a wye that has two 4" intakes, or a floor sweep and a 4" inlet, I haven't decided yet. Then run the dust hose off of that to the equipment like I was doing with the old DC. I'm not going to run a full ducting system for two reasons, my shop walls aren't finished, and money is tight right now.


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Paul

I think it is fine to have a fixed system even thou your equipment is moveable. Most of my hose connections will have QuicKonnex. I can hook up any machine any where I want to the dust collection system. That way I do not need very long hose runs and hoses laying all over the floor. Most of the time I will be rolling the piece of equipment I am using out from the wall if need be. The miter box and table saw will hardly ever move. They say my system will handle 12 drops (I have 9). The most drops I would ever use at any given time would be 1 or 2. If you look at my blog there are more pictures of the dust collection system. Good luck on your dust collection.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Tim_456

Thanks for the great review. One thing that it's taught me is that I don't need a system that big! Holy cow that's impressive! Thanks again for the review and helping me zero in on something the right size.


----------



## DannyBoy

That sure is a pretty looking machine. Kind of makes me want to paint my tools race car red.


----------



## SteveV

Tom,

I am very interested in this system but I'm a little concerned that the price is so much lower than other units. Are you still happy with it?? How long is you longest run? I am getting really close to ordering a system and I'm really hoping this can be the one.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Steve

If you go to my sight and look at my Blogs you will see a lot more pictures of the dust collection system. The total price for the cyclone unit, duct work, blast gates, clamps, hangers, hoses, misc. hardware, three add ons and freight was right at $2,400.00. There is a 6" X 20' main run on the cyclone side of the shop and another 6" X 25' main run, running at an angle to the other side of the shop. Each side has three 4" drops with a Y on the last two drops. I have only been using the table saw and miter box saw with the system so far. As I buy more equipment I will add them into the system. I will only be using 1 or 2 drops at any given time. I am very pleased with the Penn State dust collection system for the reasons stated above in the Up-Date. Please feel free to contact me if you have any other questions.

God Bless
tom


----------



## toddc

Thanks for the update.

How well does the recycle leg work that comes from the bottom of the micro-filter?

I have never seen that before.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Is that the 35 gallon fiber drum from Penn State?
Thanks


----------



## Commarato53

I have this same system, It has been in my shop for about 10 years. When I was researching cyclone collectors it was between this one and the 1.5 HP Oneida. My decision was strictly based on the amount of money I had to spend more over than performance. I can't say I have any regrets, I really wanted to Oneida, but this unit really works great, and in looking back I'm glad I bought this one.


----------

